# Now You Were Going To Do What?



## Alias (Jul 27, 2012)

"I got a deal on the siding!"    Great, good for you.   So, now how are you going to install the windows?

http://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u452/fiddlefooted/Windows/Window2.jpg

http://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u452/fiddlefooted/Windows/Window1.jpg

http://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u452/fiddlefooted/Windows/Window3.jpg

Sue  :cowboy


----------



## north star (Jul 27, 2012)

*= = **>*

Sue,  if this is your continuing NFS Project, then I 'm

guessing us taxpayers will be paying for the

"Oooooooops!"......D`OH !........Please tell us that the

contractor will be responsible for this SNAFU !

*< **= =*


----------



## Alias (Jul 27, 2012)

north star said:
			
		

> *= = **>*Sue,  if this is your continuing NFS Project, then I 'm
> 
> guessing us taxpayers will be paying for the
> 
> ...


north star -

No taxpayer monies are being spent to erect this building, it is being done by a private party.  He will own it and lease back to FS.  That said, owner is responsible for this SNAFU and will have to find a way to mitigate it.  Let's just say that the interior install windows (per plans) won't work.........

Sue  :inspctr


----------



## ICE (Jul 28, 2012)

This is the architect's problem.  Well it's yours too since you must approve the work.  Some fancy flashing detail will work and it may cost enough that the siding wasn't such a great deal after all.

Are you certain that the stuff is siding?  It looks like a walk-in cooler.  How is it attached to the structure?  How about an ES#?


----------



## Alias (Jul 28, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> This is the architect's problem.  Well it's yours too since you must approve the work.  Some fancy flashing detail will work and it may cost enough that the siding wasn't such a great deal after all.Are you certain that the stuff is siding?  It looks like a walk-in cooler.  How is it attached to the structure?  How about an ES#?


ICE

The panels looked hokey to me too.  I have the ES Report on the siding, along with pictures of label, fasteners, and adhesive used to attach the panels.  I'll post those pictures next week.  Luckily, the workers putting up the building (out-of-town contractor) know how to install this product.

Sue


----------



## Alias (Jul 30, 2012)

Here are the siding panels just after arrival.

http://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u452/fiddlefooted/construction/SidingPanels6-ESReportLabel.jpg

http://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u452/fiddlefooted/construction/SidingPanelsFront.jpg

http://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u452/fiddlefooted/construction/SidingPanelsBack.jpg

I went online and looked up all of the components.  This is an interesting product.   The ES Report # is 1143.  Foam insulation sandwiched between metal panels, interior is unfinished, exterior has a stucco like coating.

Installation/installed.

http://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u452/fiddlefooted/construction/sidingpanel2.jpg

http://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u452/fiddlefooted/construction/sidingpanel4.jpg

http://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u452/fiddlefooted/construction/sidingpanel4.jpg

Sue


----------



## ICE (Jul 30, 2012)

The stuff looks like it will be a breeze to install.

What's the R value?

Is there a gasket between the panels?

The picture with the window cut-out shows a nice straight cut.  What is the method....skilsaw?


----------



## Alias (Jul 31, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> The stuff looks like it will be a breeze to install.  What's the R value?
> 
> Is there a gasket between the panels?
> 
> The picture with the window cut-out shows a nice straight cut.  What is the method....skilsaw?


These panels went up very fast.  I'll have to check on the R-value, I think it is in the ESR.  As to installation, they have ridges that lock together (think T&G), adhesive to glue it together, self-tapping screws, and a trim channel at top and bottom of panels.  As to the openings, I'm sure they used a skilsaw or sawzall.  Panels were in place when the openings were cut.

Sue


----------



## steveray (Jul 31, 2012)

I've seen it here on a courthouse job abot 12 yrs ago.....I do not remeber the flashing details, but I do not remember it leaking either....at least not before C of O....


----------



## pwood (Jul 31, 2012)

they use a beamsaw to cut the panels. beam saws will cut a 6x6 in one pass. they use vulcam caulking to join them together and bed the bottom and top of the panels with vulcam.they typically use an angle piece of metal to wrap the openings prior to door and window installation.


----------



## Alias (Jul 31, 2012)

pwood said:
			
		

> they use a beamsaw to cut the panels. beam saws will cut a 6x6 in one pass. they use vulcam caulking to join them together and bed the bottom and top of the panels with vulcam.they typically use an angle piece of metal to wrap the openings prior to door and window installation.


The guys here are using a skilsaw, just watched them cut another window.  The fix is in for the windows, I'm waiting on full details.  Rumor is that a metal channel is to be installed to hold the windows.  Of course, now they need to order a different style of window. :mrgreen:

I took pictures of the screws and sealant being used.  Here are the pictures:

http://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u452/fiddlefooted/construction/AtlasSelf-TapperScrews.jpg

http://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u452/fiddlefooted/construction/Sealant.jpg

A little different than pwood but still okay for the job.

Sue


----------



## pwood (Jul 31, 2012)

sue,

 basically the same methodology here. This is a refrigerated structure as ice was saying. the beam saw is a skilsaw on steriods .they were/are made by makita or delta and i used them back in my wood butchering days.


----------



## Alias (Jul 31, 2012)

pwood,

Yep, just a bigger saw.   

Sue


----------

